# Secret Santa sent out.



## Nay (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok, all of you who signed up should have received your SS. (In your PM)If you didn't get, or run into trouble please, please let me know. We want everyone to experience this great fun adventure.
Thanks Nay
And if there are any stragglers, please PM me maybe we can work out something.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 20, 2012)

I was just wondering do you think we should start a thread to confirm we have gotten our secret Santa packages (w/o opening them) ? That way the sender can tell if there is a problem with the shipment


----------



## Nay (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, whomever wants to start first! Go for it.
I can't start it. Not recieved yry, but I did send mine out!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2012)

I know Josh has made a thread about getting his already!


----------



## Zamric (Dec 20, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I know Josh has made a thread about getting his already!



sounds like the place to start!...that has already been started!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2012)

Zamric said:


> sounds like the place to start!...that has already been started!



For some reason, that comment made me chuckle!


----------



## BowandWalter (Dec 20, 2012)

I just got mine yesterday! I'm hoping to send mine out today or tomorrow now that it's finished.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2012)

BowandWalter said:


> I just got mine yesterday! I'm hoping to send mine out today or tomorrow now that it's finished.



Sounds like you made something for your SS.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 20, 2012)

I got mine today!!! I think I *might* know who it is  It's HARD NOT TO OPEN IT!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2012)

Okay part of the SS thing is: 

a) who are you guessing sent it?
b) what are you guessing it is?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 20, 2012)

a) I *think* it's Nadine, which I am unsure of because I didn't even know she was sending one out
b) I have NO idea!! It's a medium/small box and isn't too heavy but not light... UGH, I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## cherylim (Dec 20, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> b) I have NO idea!! It's a medium/small box and isn't too heavy but not light... UGH, I CAN'T WAIT!



I do have to say, that's the best description ever. 

I'm excited to see this thread! I remember last year, until someone warned me that something must have gone wrong, I'd put a parcel under the tree thinking it was a gift from my SS.

In actual fact, I'd bought something and forgotten about it. When it was delivered, and I thought I'd already got all my Christmas purchases, I decided it must be my SS gift and down amongst my other presents it went.

I bought a gift for a girl in the office, then gave it to myself.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 20, 2012)

I also sent mine out and it was supposed to have made it by today, hopefully I put it to the right address!




cherylim said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> > b) I have NO idea!! It's a medium/small box and isn't too heavy but not light... UGH, I CAN'T WAIT!
> ...



I didn't know how else to put it. It's not a small box but it's smaller than "average" and it's not uncomfortably heavy but I wouldn't want to play catch with it, either... haha.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2012)

Okay what are the dimensions and weight?


----------



## cherylim (Dec 20, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I also sent mine out and it was supposed to have made it by today, hopefully I put it to the right address!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Getting better by the minute.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 20, 2012)

It's 9x7x5 inches. Not sure on the weight, probably around 2 pounds... but I am terrible at judging weight.


----------



## Nay (Dec 20, 2012)

Is Josh's thread linked with this one, or do we have 2??
I just hope everyone gets theirs!!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2012)

We have two.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 20, 2012)

I have received and sent 


My package is small too.. It's like five inches by like three inches maybe and about a lb.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2012)

Well I was planning to merge all the secret santa threads into Josh's thread, but so many of you posted here that I think I'll merge Josh's into this one. Is that ok with everyone? Be easier to locate all in one place, no?


----------



## shellysmom (Dec 20, 2012)

Ummm, are we actually supposed to wait until x-mas to open them? I mean, I got mine today, and since the world is ending tomorrow, I went ahead and ripped the package open with reckless abandon.  

It is an absolutely beautiful gift. I was really surprised that my SS went through so much trouble. I can post post a photo if I'm not starting the fun too early... Let me know, lol. Otherwise I'll wait for the rest of you unbelievably patient people.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Well I was planning to merge all the secret santa threads into Josh's thread, but so many of you posted here that I think I'll merge Josh's into this one. Is that ok with everyone? Be easier to locate all in one place, no?



I thought maybe just leave Josh's thread as it is. If we combine them, then posts may not make sense in this thread.




shellysmom said:


> Ummm, are we actually supposed to wait until x-mas to open them? I mean, I got mine today, and since the world is ending tomorrow, I went ahead and ripped the package open with reckless abandon.
> 
> It is an absolutely beautiful gift. I was really surprised that my SS went through so much trouble. I can post post a photo if I'm not starting the fun too early... Let me know, lol. Otherwise I'll wait for the rest of you unbelievably patient people.



Some wait and some don't. Since yours is already open we want details please and who you think (or know) is your SS.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 20, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> Ummm, are we actually supposed to wait until x-mas to open them? I mean, I got mine today, and since the world is ending tomorrow, I went ahead and ripped the package open with reckless abandon.
> 
> It is an absolutely beautiful gift. I was really surprised that my SS went through so much trouble. I can post post a photo if I'm not starting the fun too early... Let me know, lol. Otherwise I'll wait for the rest of you unbelievably patient people.



It has been sooo hard but I haven't opened mine yet


----------



## BowandWalter (Dec 20, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like you made something for your SS.



I did! It turned out really pretty. I've been back and forth across BC so much this week that I haven't gotten any time to ship it, hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Zamric (Dec 20, 2012)

Mine showed up about a week ago from a company I was already expecting something from.... Imagine my surprise when my order was not in the box but something else altogether!....with the name of my Secret Santa printed on the shipping list! 

 Thanks Angi! I missed the chance to make Chocolate Covered Truffles with my cooking due to illness yesterday (I am feeling better today tho...) but when you teach a cooking class to children from 3-14 years old, a *Chocolate Fondue Fountain* is a true asset to the class! I now have *new* way to make cooking fun!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 20, 2012)

Ohhh! Fondue!!

And Erika... you can't say that you opened it already without telling us WHAT IT IS!!


----------



## Angi (Dec 20, 2012)

I am so glad you like it. I freaked out when I saw you were a guy that likes dragons. I am good at shopping for girlie stuff. Your pix didn't look like you were a guy who liked girlie stuff LOL. I work at Macy's and don't have time to look for dragon stuff. And the one turtle ornament at my Macy's had a broken arm. Anyway I figured you liked chocolate and you could return it if you didn't like it. I didn't know you taught cooking or kids. Next year we need to have more info on our sheets . It wasn't suposed to have my name on it. It was suposed to say from your TFO Secret Santa .


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 20, 2012)

Uh oh, I hope mine doesn't have my name on it... It's also supposed to say that. Did you get it off of Amazon???


OH MY GOSH I CAN'T WAIT!! THE CUTE TIGGER PAPER IS CALLING MY NAME


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 20, 2012)

Okay so I gave up on waiting. I opened it... (sorry secret santa that told me to wait until Christmas!!!) I LOVE IT. It's super cute... I'm a little bummed because part of the "lampshade" shell was broken, at the base so you can't see it, and I used some Elmer's on it. Some of the paint is also chipped off but I will go out and buy some suncatcher paint tomorrow and touch it up a bit! 

I like that it's tortoise-y and also represents my froggies too!


----------



## Nay (Dec 21, 2012)

Angi, you are so right. I know those info sheets were so basic, I just copied the one that was used last year. But please next year let's come up with some better ones, and I also agree clothes sizes?? Really? Who would buy clothing, (aside from a cool T'shirt or sweatshirt maybe) But like I would buy someone a pair of shoes??
Oh and Courtney,, sometimes those darn postal people are so rough, I am sorry you got damaged goods. I am glad it was repairable, that was one of a kind!!

OK so let's see List of received
Courtney,
Maggie
David
Josh
KerryAnn,
Did I miss anyone? I do know of 2 that probably won't get theirs by Xmas. so no worries yet!!
Nay


----------



## cherylim (Dec 21, 2012)

Love seeing the pictures of the gifts when they arrive.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 21, 2012)

I love the tortoise lamp. 
You guys are making me more anxious to open my gift and I am trying behave 
I don't think I sent mine with my name on it. I had it snuck across the border and shipped so I am not sure what the packaging looked like.  According to the receipt I got, the one I sent should already be received also.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 21, 2012)

Mine has supposedly arrived at its destination but I haven't heard anything from the person. 

Nay, thanks for the pretty lamp! I love it!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 21, 2012)

I just painted up my new tortoise (okay so technically it's a turtle but no one needs to know) lamp. When the light is off, the brown looks perfect and the green looks terrible. When the light is ON the green looks like it could be the original paint and the brown looks off... no happy medium


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Nay...I did not receive a gift yet. You have me on the received list...but even tho I have run out to the mail box every day...there's no Secret Santa for me yet...



Nay said:


> Angi, you are so right. I know those info sheets were so basic, I just copied the one that was used last year. But please next year let's come up with some better ones, and I also agree clothes sizes?? Really? Who would buy clothing, (aside from a cool T'shirt or sweatshirt maybe) But like I would buy someone a pair of shoes??
> Oh and Courtney,, sometimes those darn postal people are so rough, I am sorry you got damaged goods. I am glad it was repairable, that was one of a kind!!
> 
> OK so let's see List of received
> ...


----------



## BowandWalter (Dec 21, 2012)

Mine is sent off and should arrive before Christmas!


----------



## pam (Dec 22, 2012)

Cant wait to see all the pictures


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 22, 2012)

I sent mine out a couple days ago! Haven't received anything yet! I am excited for its arrival


----------



## Zamric (Dec 22, 2012)

Angi said:


> I am so glad you like it. I freaked out when I saw you were a guy that likes dragons. I am good at shopping for girlie stuff. Your pix didn't look like you were a guy who liked girlie stuff LOL. I work at Macy's and don't have time to look for dragon stuff. And the one turtle ornament at my Macy's had a broken arm. Anyway I figured you liked chocolate and you could return it if you didn't like it. I didn't know you taught cooking or kids. Next year we need to have more info on our sheets . It wasn't suposed to have my name on it. It was suposed to say from your TFO Secret Santa .



I did say from your TFO SS.... in the Note area. but had your name and address in the Billing area....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 22, 2012)

Sighâ€¦I'm just finding thisâ€¦â€¦?


----------



## pam (Dec 23, 2012)

I am soooooooooo excited I recieved my Secret Santa gift today  Wow was I surprised it was delivered on a sunday  I wish I was strong enough to wait but I just cant so I opened it. Thank you so much for all the wounderful gifts they are all awesome well worth the wait


----------



## Nay (Dec 23, 2012)

Cowboy Ken,
next year!!!!


----------



## pam (Dec 23, 2012)

Here are all my awesome gifts  Thank you Secret Santa I love them all


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2012)

Hm-m-m-m-m...now I wonder who it is who has hundreds of bees in her signature? 

Nice gift. I really enjoy it when you all share a picture of the gift you received.


----------



## pam (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you emysemys for the great clue to my Secret Santa and thank you so much Pokeymeg for the awesome gifts


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm so glad you like them  My boyfriend was aww-ing over the stuffed turtle so much I ran out and grabbed a second one for his stocking!


----------



## pam (Dec 23, 2012)

The turtle is awesome the little magnetic feet are so cool  He will be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Angi (Dec 23, 2012)

I have not recieved my gift yet, but I like late gifts


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 24, 2012)

Angi said:


> I have not recieved my gift yet, but I like late gifts



I haven't received mine either. I'm pretty disappointed I guess I'll have a surprise after Christmas when I least expect it...


----------



## Angi (Dec 24, 2012)

I just got my beautiful necklace and I LOVE it  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 24, 2012)

Pokeymeg said:


> I'm so glad you like them  My boyfriend was aww-ing over the stuffed turtle so much I ran out and grabbed a second one for his stocking!



So you made those candles?


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 25, 2012)

I also got mine! It's the cutest thing ever! Makes me smile every time I see it! I opened it early as well. I thought it was something I had ordered online for the kids! Oops! 

I also sent mine out and my person should have it by now


----------



## pam (Dec 25, 2012)

It would be great to see pictures of all your Secret Santa gifts


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 25, 2012)

I got mine and I love it.  I love the rock turtle so much. I have no clue who was my secret santa.
Here's a picture.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 25, 2012)

I think I recognize that shaky handwriting.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 25, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I think I recognize that shaky handwriting.



I had no clue.. I will figure it out 
It is soo cute and actually I have a stone tortoise collection I just started.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 25, 2012)

Kerryann, I think Yvonne just gave you a BIG hint, especially since it was signed with the letter M


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 25, 2012)

Here's my cutie torts!!!! I just LOVE them!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 25, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I got mine and I love it.  I love the rock turtle so much. I have no clue who was my secret santa.
> Here's a picture.



My sis sure does recognise my shaky handwriting, I hope you enjoy the little tortoise. I love the stone that makes up his carapace and that crack thru it was there when I bought it...I think that gives it character...Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 25, 2012)

Ok...somewhat OT! I DIDN'T KNOW U WERE SISTERS!! Awesome!


----------



## shellysmom (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm finally getting around to posting a photo of my SS gift, an absolutely _beautiful_, hand-knit blanket. I can't get over the fact that my SS made this for me.  I think my SS might be Pam... ??? Whoever it is, THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 26, 2012)

maggie3fan said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine and I love it.  I love the rock turtle so much. I have no clue who was my secret santa.
> ...



I do love it and it does add to his little character. I love the other one too. He looks like he is eating to me. I am bringing the little turtle to work. I got a lot of tortoise stuff for christmas this year and I am just thrilled.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 26, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm finally getting around to posting a photo of my SS gift, an absolutely _beautiful_, hand-knit blanket. I can't get over the fact that my SS made this for me.  I think my SS might be Pam... ??? Whoever it is, THANK YOU!!!!!!!



Actually it's crocheted... and very beautiful!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 26, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> shellysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...



I collect afghans and I think yours is simply beautiful! I can't do anything like that and wish I could...


----------



## pam (Dec 26, 2012)

Great guess it is me  Shellysmom who crocheted it just for you  My Dad lives in Florida and he always says how he misses the fall colors so I thought you might miss them too. That is why I made you an afghan of fall colors so glad you like it


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 26, 2012)

pam said:


> Great guess it is me  Shellysmom who crocheted it just for you  My Dad lives in Florida and he always says how he misses the fall colors so I thought you might miss them too. That is why I made you an afghan of fall colors so glad you like it



Awe! Pam! That's so sweet!


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree what a great gift...i am jealous..a hand crocheted afgan..beautiful...those are the best gifts...next year im going to join in the fun...looks like everyone got great gifts...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm worried because I haven't seen my recipient post about the gift I gave yet. Hope it made it to the right place!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 26, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I'm worried because I haven't seen my recipient post about the gift I gave yet. Hope it made it to the right place!



Me too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 26, 2012)

So I keep this on my radar for next year, where was the secret Santa post originally posted?


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 26, 2012)

It was in the off topic chit chat. I was looking for it cause I saw some if the threads from last year... So around thanksgiving I just did a search for it every day or so.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 26, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> It was in the off topic chit chat. I was looking for it cause I saw some if the threads from last year... So around thanksgiving I just did a search for it every day or so.



Thank ya, I'll keep my eyes open next year.


----------



## BowandWalter (Dec 26, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I'm worried because I haven't seen my recipient post about the gift I gave yet. Hope it made it to the right place!



Mine was supposed to get to my person in time for Christmas, I'm hoping they're just to busy to post.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 26, 2012)

My person has been on the forum since then... actually quite a bit. :/


----------



## dmmj (Dec 26, 2012)

Nest year we can either make a sticky thread, or ask josh to make a site announcement.


----------



## Nay (Dec 27, 2012)

I haven't received yet either. I joined in because we had some that asked to be included after I sent everyone their SS. I thought it would help to have more than 2.
Let's be patient, Christmas is such a hectic time and things get away from people. We had 25 folks at my house Xmas day, and let me tell you I needed all day to recoup yesterday!
Also if you click on new posts, you won't always have to search for other things. I seem to do that when ever I get on and most new posts are listed>Just a thought.
NAy


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 27, 2012)

I am surprised to see so few pics also.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 27, 2012)

I just got mine today!! Here it is:

I got beautiful yarn and an awesome tortoise hair accessory (at least I'm pretty sure that's what it is)!















I don't know who sent it, but apparently if originated from Narnia!! (AKA Canada!) I'm glad it made it, otherwise who knows where the postal workers would send a 'Narnia' package !






Thank you to my Canadian Secret Santa!


----------



## pam (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow thats cool


----------



## BowandWalter (Dec 27, 2012)

Haha it's a shawl pin!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 28, 2012)

Ahhh! I was on the right track!!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 28, 2012)

BowandWalter said:


> Haha it's a shawl pin!



I would never have guessed that. I guess I also didn't realize they had special pins. Always learnin' somethin' in here.


----------



## BowandWalter (Dec 28, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I would never have guessed that. I guess I also didn't realize they had special pins. Always learnin' somethin' in here.



They're so popular here! People pin them in scarfs, or toques, pretty much anything knitted.


----------



## pam (Dec 28, 2012)

I would have never guessed that either


----------



## pam (Dec 29, 2012)

Angi I would love to see a picture of your beautiful necklace


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 30, 2012)

Here's a couple of pictures showing you what I got from my Secret Santa. My SS donated an undisclosed amount of money as my Christmas gift. Here's the certificate I got...







a picture of the turtles. They are McCord's Box Turtles

the letter says they are functionally extinct in the wild










I will let my SS tell who they are if they want to. This was a really nice, thoughtful gift and I really appreciate it. Thank you SS


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh how nice!


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 30, 2012)

Can we get a recount on who got their gifts? I am worried because my person hasn't posted up and they were supposed to have it before xmas.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 31, 2012)

Maggie, that's a great gift! Those are some very pretty turtles too. Poor guys.


----------



## cherylim (Dec 31, 2012)

I love seeing all those gifts. That donation's a lovely thought, though you should probably be careful not to give that turtle too much money! From his expression in the last picture, he's getting a few too many ideas about his self-worth.


----------



## pam (Dec 31, 2012)

How thoughtful


----------



## Nay (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi , I just received a Gift Certificate from my SS to Tortoise supply!!! I knew who my SS was since I sent them out, and really only did it cause there was only 2 extra's. ANd hey let's be honest ,who doesn't want to receive after all the giving we do at Xmas.
Thank you so much Josh, I am off shopping!!!

Well I tried to attach a pic of the gift cert and it seems not to come up when I click on it, but Thank you!! Josh!!
Nay

Oh crap, I just went to Tortoise Supply, and they sell torts!!!! Oh no, oh no Oh no, I was going to just look at maybe, ah some cuttle bones, a new bulb, maybe some eco brick, but noooooo they sell torts!!! Thanks Josh!!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 31, 2012)

Be strong, Nadine!!!


----------



## pam (Dec 31, 2012)

did you get a new tort? What did you name it lol


----------



## Nay (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh there are so many to choose from!!!
I just have such a great set up for my torts, I really would have to re-think things.
I guess I will just have to settle for cuttle bones ahhhh
we shall see.
Nay


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha! That's too funny, Nay!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone else have any SS photos? I think we are still missing some.


----------



## cherylim (Jan 4, 2013)

Still waiting for mine to arrive, but was told it would be late. As soon as it arrives I'll post a picture.


----------



## BowandWalter (Jan 4, 2013)

I received a lovely shirt from my SS, I was planning on posting a picture and stuff after I'd gotten back to Victoria. I just realized that the shirt is still sitting on my dresser, so no pictures  its very cute, with a picture of a tiger on an elephant who is standing on a tortoise, the elephant is holding a heart that says "Walter" on it.

Thank you SS!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Jan 4, 2013)

BowandWalter said:


> I received a lovely shirt from my SS, I was planning on posting a picture and stuff after I'd gotten back to Victoria. I just realized that the shirt is still sitting on my dresser, so no pictures  its very cute, with a picture of a tiger on an elephant who is standing on a tortoise, the elephant is holding a heart that says "Walter" on it.
> 
> Thank you SS!



AWE! That sounds adorable!


----------



## BowandWalter (Jan 4, 2013)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> AWE! That sounds adorable!



I'm sad I forgot it! It was in the pile with my chargers and hoodie. So I'm extra sad.


----------



## Nay (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok according to my calculations, there are 4 folks who have not received their SS gift. 
Lovelyrosepetal
Ripakabird98
ShadowRancher
Cherylim


Correct me if I am wrong....Please!! 
I hate to feel like I have to buy 4 more gifts!
Nay


----------



## cherylim (Jan 8, 2013)

Got home today to find a parcel from OK. I've traced it back to lovelyrosepetal (using my amazing powers of deduction, since the person that sent it is called Rose). Thank you, Rose!







A lovely little set including some cards, a notepad and a notebook. They're beautiful, and come with a lovely inspirational quote. 

As some of you know I run my own business, so the notepad and notebook will be put to very good use. The book is the perfect size to take to networking events and seminars and the like, and I'm going to one on Friday morning so it's in my handbag ready. The pad is on my desk ready for note-taking when clients call me.

Despite being a writer, I long ago lost the art of writing with a pen. I don't have plans for the cards yet, but I'm thinking I'll have to start writing to people that don't expect it, find myself a penpal or save them to send thank you letters on after my wedding.


----------



## pam (Jan 8, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Jan 13, 2013)

Still waiting for 3 more people to confirm they did or did not receive their gifts.


----------



## Nay (Jan 13, 2013)

Right, these 3!!!

Lovelyrosepetal
Ripakabird98
ShadowRancher

Hope we get some answers soon, please.
Nay


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Jan 15, 2013)

I got my secret Santa. It was beautiful and very sweet. Thank you Kim, I think you are my Secret Santa. I love it! It is a bunch of pens made special with ribbon, roses, butterflies, and, of course, tortoises in a beautiful vase with ribbon and a turtle. I will try to post pictures but I may not be able to.


----------



## Nay (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome!! Now we have 2 that have not received their gifts right??
Or have they??

Speak up..Please.
Nay


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Jan 15, 2013)

You're very welcome, Rose! I was so glad to see you liked pens and stationary stuff! I'm glad you like them!


----------

